# Strange Alliance



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, there was Bootsie the Tumbler who took over a ground level box and seemed likely to have himself a mate, but it just didn't last beyond one set of eggs. His 'intended' returned to her previous mate (who was still bringing twigs to her new box!). Bootsie is such a funny little chap, he really doesn't seem to quite have the hang of this 'big pigeon' stuff - but then, he was never a rough 'n' tough street pigeon, more of a cuddly pet 

Now it's well into the Wood Pigeon courtship season, and Dagwood (non-flying) has paired up with Norwood (rescued as a youngster by Jill aka PidgePidge), and they have decided that box is ideal. It's situated with a couple of small conifers providing, it appears, a 'woodie friendly' environment. Anyway, this weekend we spotted Norwood (yes, the hen!) trying to collect the twigs we put out, whilst chasing off any pigeon that even looks like it may come, however innocently, somewhere near her box. Hmmm .... every pigeon except Bootsie, seen popping in and out of the box.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOUEL6BuGLA 

Bootsie, bless him, has been collecting twigs and placing them in his old box next to the now resident Dagwood. We caught him trotting about, in and out of the box, apparently oblivious to the chasing going on around him, and permitted free access by our (currently) 'raging hen' Norwood. I really wonder how they perceive other pigeons ... but then, one of the woodies seems to have developed a passion for Winnie, a rescued homer hen. Strange birds 

John

The intrepid alliance sets out:


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great video! Dagwood certainly seems comfortable with Bootsie in that space. It will be interesting how this progresses!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Another soap opera starting and its going to be fun to watch...c.hert


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The young males who, as you say, are "oblivious" are so funny! I love to watch them "on a mission" when it's clear they are missing the point!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> The young males who, as you say, are "oblivious" are so funny! I love to watch them "on a mission" when it's clear they are missing the point!


Wow, does that sound familiar.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do keep us updated in regards to this new chapter in the soap opera saga. Your birds are SO incredibly clever, cute, and just a whole lot of fun to watch!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Please do keep us updated in regards to this new chapter in the soap opera saga. Your birds are SO incredibly clever, cute, and just a whole lot of fun to watch!


I think they are also very weird 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*OIN (Only in Norfolk)*

Norwood abandoned their eggs when they turned into plastic, but then laid another two eggs. I let them sit on them for a couple of days, but I decided that it was really time for the switch...and found that this evening it was Bootsie who was sitting on the eggs.

I have no idea what his relationship is with Norwood and Dagwood. I don't think it is a threesome, I think he is sort of like a nanny or a responsible older child. The nesting box that all three share was his nesting box when he had a brief relationship with Wingo, that was terminated when ASBO (Anti Social Behaviour Order) Chan started giving Wingo twigs for the nest she shared with Bootsie.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

At the weekend we spotted Bootsie the Tumbler in the Woodpigeons' box, still sitting on (or near) the eggs.

Then, Norwood woodie (the hen) got in the box and was preening Bootsie's head and neck most affectionately 

Funny thing was Bootsie dutifully fetching twigs to add to the nest and, whenever his back was turned, another pigeon sneaking in and stealing them.

I think they don't quite know what Bootsie is (as his head and beak is so different to other pigeons) but they seem to be treating him as 'honorary woodpigeon'. He is even allowed on the other woodies' perch (Tattywood and Littlewood) which until very recently they were chasing all other pigeons away from, as their nest was at one end of it.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You have some nice fat pigeons. Nice video. I guess Norwood doesn't like anyone taking away his stuff. (Which must be all of it). Reminds me of my Chubby in my feral flock. He'll chase away anyone if they try to take some of his stuff. Wastes more time chasing than if he'd just go about his business, but I guess that's the way some pigeons are.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is cool that the woodies are so accepting of Bootsie. Some birds just fit in with any group!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I had not seen Bootsie the Tumbler around much on Monday morning, so I started searching. Then I saw a familiar head in the Woodie nest box, and I was able to get a quick shot of this pair (Bootsie and Norwood) who really are like buddies more than anything.










John


----------

